# Steel Wool, Never Dull, Elbow Greese= Shiny Poling



## pg6922 (Jan 16, 2007)

Also posted in CGF

I had been putting this off for a while, but I finally got motivated enough to make the Classic shine like I knew she could. This is also a review for 
"On Off" hull cleaner.

I started by taking off the platform and proceeded with some wet dry sandpaper to knock off the heavy oxidation and then moved on to "00" steel wool then" "0000" Finished with the "Never dull" This was a long and tedious process that may not be worth it to some, but for a 7 year old poling platform, I really wanted to bring her back to better than new finish.

The On/Off hull cleaner is just plain awesome for getting off the yellow staining on the hull. I had never been able to scrub off the staining on the bottom, but just wipe this stuff on and then hose it off. I did the interior of the gheenoe and now its almost too bright. I highly recommend this stuff, but it does have acid in it so be careful what you get it on and it dose tingle a bit when it gets on you so use gloves. I finished up with a coat of Miguires cleaner wax for boats.

I am very pleased with the results.

Before


















After


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Steel Wool, Never Dull, Elbow Greese= Shiny Po*

missed a spot.... 












jk ;D


Looks good!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Steel Wool, Never Dull, Elbow Greese= Shiny Po*

All your post are very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Steel Wool, Never Dull, Elbow Greese= Shiny Po*



> missed a spot....


lmao!!! ;D


----------



## pg6922 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Steel Wool, Never Dull, Elbow Greese= Shiny Po*

A word of caution: do not attempt if you have any OCD tendencies. It can always be shinier no matter how shiny you get it, you just have to step back and say "OK thats shiny enough"...but sometimes it hard. I hate to admit it, but I think I spet 5 hours getting it to where it is now. With some power buffing tools I could probably knock some of that time down.



You really have to sike yourself up to start a project like that, especially if its really oxidized, but once you get it done, its alot easier to keep it up. Mine sees a heavy doze of WD-40 after every trip.

PG


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Shiny


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Steel Wool, Never Dull, Elbow Greese= Shiny Po*



> missed a spot....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's just plain funny, I don't care who you are. ;D ;D ;D ;D

Looks good.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

i like the mini platform/seat made out of diamond plate. I also see that u have it off center. please post more pics/details.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice looking platform! Never Dull, GOD I HATE THOSE WORDS!!!!! Too many times in the Coast Guard that was your best friend!!!! Anyway, 

pg6922, 
Hows the fishing been for ya? Reds are picking back up from what I hear.
Weedy


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Great Job!! 

I love never dull!! I use it on my stainless grill a couple times a year, nothing works better, I've tried everything from stainless steel magic, to 3m metal polish, NOTHING works better than a good ol' rusty can of never dull.. 
The wife was so impressed that she started using it on the silver she collects, and on the stainless pots and pans that cost as much as my boat, (she convinced me that the cooking would improve if she got her pots... I've been had!!) ;D


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

> Nice looking platform! Never Dull, GOD I HATE THOSE WORDS!!!!! Too many times in the Coast Guard that was your best friend!!!! Anyway,
> 
> pg6922,
> Hows the fishing been for ya? Reds are picking back up from what I hear.
> Weedy


Hehehe

Been there, done that. Polishing up the "brightwork"


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

> Great Job!!
> 
> (she convinced me that the cooking would improve if she got her pots...   I've been had!!) ;D



Burnt food looks better in a shiny pan!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The boat looks great! 


I wet sanded and buffed the side of my boat, and it looks amazing. But I would like to clean the yellowness off the bottom of my hull, but have no clue what to use. How much does this On/Off stuff cost, and where can I purchase some? I figure it would be a pain in the ass to climb under the boat with some wet sand paper and a buffer.


----------

